# New Substation Electrician



## yardbirdaj

Just got hired on with local power company as a substation electrician, I start in a couple of weeks. I was recruited out of my technical college. I have several prior years of experience as an inside wiremen apprentice with the IBEW. Any advice from experienced electricians will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Welcome to the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Legion

Foremost, learn the protection system that's going to be utilized. It's going to be significantly different than any LOTO system you've experienced before. 

Take notes and keep a log of the trouble issues and solutions you find with different types of equipment. You'll encounter many of them, again and again.

Understand that the dangers and hazards are significantly greater than you may have encountered before. Proximity, Arc Flash, PCB, Asbestos, Lead, etc. Don't do anything without your protection leader and/or journeyman's permission. If you're unsure of anything, stop.

Ask lots of questions. Constantly read and reread the protection procedures, equipment handbooks, relaying schematics, and job procedures. Understand why and how the equipment operates on a theory level.


----------



## yardbirdaj

Thanks for the advice Legion.


----------



## Caseyrey

If you switch to always double check power flow


----------



## Big John

If you're gonna be working with any protective relaying, you'll want to familiarize yourself with some ANSI Device Numbers. These are universal codes for different types of protection.

The short answer is if a number has the word "voltage" or "current" in the description, a relaying guy will probably need to know it. 

-John


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Learn the rules and follow them. Don't be a dead hero.


----------



## Wellsofsouls

*New to substation*

I'm new to substation. It's been one year and the more I read the better I get. One of my crew leads expresses the importance of print reading. He says it's a big component to troubleshooting, especially when you get called out for late night work.


----------



## HARRY304E

yardbirdaj said:


> Just got hired on with local power company as a substation electrician, I start in a couple of weeks. I was recruited out of my technical college. I have several prior years of experience as an inside wiremen apprentice with the IBEW. Any advice from experienced electricians will be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Wellsofsouls said:


> I'm new to substation. It's been one year and the more I read the better I get. One of my crew leads expresses the importance of print reading. He says it's a big component to troubleshooting, especially when you get called out for late night work.


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Salim Elfahim

yardbirdaj said:


> Just got hired on with local power company as a substation electrician, I start in a couple of weeks. I was recruited out of my technical college. I have several prior years of experience as an inside wiremen apprentice with the IBEW. Any advice from experienced electricians will be greatly appreciated.


I see that you live in Texas. I'm a substation electrician for ONCOR (Dallas Power & Light) in Dallas. I'm also an IBEW journeyman wireman out of Local 271 in Wichita, KS. What utility are you working for, and what city in TX? Congratulations on your new job. Work safely, and I wish you well.


----------



## navyman

One thing they told me at the get go.....in a substation never carry anything over your head.


----------



## Zenerohmma

Sounds like a great job opportunity and if you are lacking in knowledge and skill just pay attention to how the work is done and spend time after work studying the type of work that was done for that day. I imagine that you will have some type of formal advanced training for that type of work.

Congrats on getting a very interesting job. Good luck with it.


----------



## Wellsofsouls

Just curious if anyone knows a way to calculate aH rating of a battery system if the known values are voltage = 53.5 v DC and charging current of 0.2 A? I am completing a 3 Hr discharge test on a set of batteries for a substation. The model for the batteries is MC 90 P which is my hint that it's a 90 aH battery for 8 hrs but I can't prove it with math.


----------



## Zenerohmma

Wellsofsouls said:


> Just curious if anyone knows a way to calculate aH rating of a battery system if the known values are voltage = 53.5 v DC and charging current of 0.2 A? I am completing a 3 Hr discharge test on a set of batteries for a substation. The model for the batteries is MC 90 P which is my hint that it's a 90 aH battery for 8 hrs but I can't prove it with math.


Not sure entirely but you probably need to calculate for resistance first then go from there.


----------



## Flbrat

Substations are very dangerous environments. Keep your ears open,they may be your first warning that something is wrong. Keep your eyes open, spot trouble before it finds you. Always have a way out. Have it in your head which way to go if the [email protected]&t hits the fan. Plan your work and your safety before you start the job. You will never stop learning, that's the best part of the job. You will use your electrical and mechanical skills to maintain and troubleshoot every component Ina substation. It's extremely satisfying and rewarding work, critical to the success of your company. Good luck, safety first.


----------



## Flbrat

Wellsofsouls said:


> I'm new to substation. It's been one year and the more I read the better I get. One of my crew leads expresses the importance of print reading. He says it's a big component to troubleshooting, especially when you get called out for late night work.


If you don't learn to read prints you will always be a second rate substation electrician. You can't troubleshoot without knowing how things work electrically. You will also have a great sense of accomplishment when you solve your first case of trouble using prints and your meter.


----------



## MXer774

Flbrat said:


> If you don't learn to read prints you will always be a second rate substation electrician. You can't troubleshoot without knowing how things work electrically. You will also have a great sense of accomplishment when you solve your first case of trouble using prints and your meter.


Great advice on a dead thread and also to a frequent member of the forum. Last activity was Sept. 2012. I'm sure the member will read your post which will prevent him from becoming a second rate substation tech. :jester:


----------

